# HP expectations to High?



## SSG-goat83 (Nov 13, 2009)

2006/a4
intercooled d1sc (8 or 9)lbs 
3200 torque converter
kooks lt headers
kooks off road mid pipe
slp loudmouth 2 
blower cam : 235-242... 641-610... lsa 115
new valve springs
Injectors (70) dont have the receipt any more so a little fuzzy
p/p throtle body
complete nitrous outlet kit (50 shot) only normaly used for purge
Nitto 275/40/r17 n555r ( no fender cutting needed)

I tried to list all of the main things guys just hoping to see what the forum thinks this car should get ? 

I think 510- 525 hp and 470- 495 for torque. love to see your opinions.:cool

trying to get a good opinion of what these new tuners should get out of it here in KY cause i just got here.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

with that setup your prob lookin at more like 550 hp atleast.. and you prob need to look into new pistons with that kinda power they have been known to blow apart under that much power.. read batmans post somethings wrong with my ls2.


----------



## SSG-goat83 (Nov 13, 2009)

I just had some head work done, which is why i need to get it retuned i did not put in the thread that it has forged pistons, my bad on that.


----------



## SSG-goat83 (Nov 13, 2009)

Bluegoat05 said:


> with that setup your prob lookin at more like 550 hp atleast.. and you prob need to look into new pistons with that kinda power they have been known to blow apart under that much power.. read batmans post somethings wrong with my ls2.



Thanks for the reply man, ill go do that research on the posts from batman


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

not to mention new drive line and suspension parts. . .


----------



## SSG-goat83 (Nov 13, 2009)

svede do you think i should buy the alumminum drive shaft they have ?


----------



## SSG-goat83 (Nov 13, 2009)

what do you think blue goat


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

look forward to seeing the numbers:cheers


----------



## SSG-goat83 (Nov 13, 2009)

for sure man, ill figure out how to post the sheets. I have not done anything for my suspension and it was mentioned i should do something to my driveline earlier by svede, they have a alluminium driveshaft, you think that is a good way to go ?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You shouldn't need a drive shaft with a A4. They're a lot easier on stuff that a stick. I'd wait until the rubber donuts give you problems. You would be a good idea to get new springs, shocks and bushings tho. Axle stubs may also be a good idea because if they snap in the pig you have a problem getting them out. I've seen where there are some reasonably priced stubs that just came out. It would of course depend on how sticky a tire you use. If you just can spin them then there isn't much shock to the system.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I hope you just forogt to mention a trans cooler.

And def must is suspension. Wheel hop with that kinda power and good tires and ka-boom.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

ya i would look into some cv half shafts for sure. they also make a carbon fiber drive shaft that if i remember correctly handles more hp. but the main things i would look into is half shafts, drive shaft, and stubs. that way you know nothing will break and cause damage then i would look into suspension. if it were me. maybe drag bags too they can be extremely reasonably priced while shocks not so much thats why i would do them later:cheers


----------



## SSG-goat83 (Nov 13, 2009)

numbers came back. 

air 92.02 humidity 13%
max torque.. 414..... hp.... 505 

i figured i would have way more torque than that. damn. 

anyone think these guys gave me a soft tune???


----------



## SSG-goat83 (Nov 13, 2009)

i definatley do not have a trans cooler, never thought to put one on. Good point and ill look into that for sure


----------



## SSG-goat83 (Nov 13, 2009)

any body have any thoughts on those numbers as compared to the original post?
2006/a4
intercooled d1sc (8 or 9)lbs 
3200 torque converter
kooks lt headers
kooks off road mid pipe
slp loudmouth 2 
blower cam : 235-242... 641-610... lsa 115
new valve springs
Injectors (70) dont have the receipt any more so a little fuzzy
p/p throtle body
complete nitrous outlet kit (50 shot) only normaly used for purge
Nitto 275/40/r17 n555r ( no fender cutting needed)
added ( forged pistons and heads)

I think 510- 525 hp and 470- 495 for torque. love to see your opinions.

trying to get a good opinion of what these new tuners should get out of it here in KY cause i just got here.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

could be a poor tune. but some of the guys were saying that the temperature makes a huge difference even fifty horses so that 92 degrees is gonna make your numbers down alot.. is that with the nitrous running? are you sure its at 8-9 psi? and what kind of work did you do to the heads because with all that done you should be higher than that...


----------



## SSG-goat83 (Nov 13, 2009)

I think it might be a poor tune also, but the last time i was on the dyno it was 67 degrees, so i hope the guys are right. i had to have the heads" decked" i beleive is the term used with some people. I bought some forged heads and wanted them istalled when i bought the procharger and i am not at home right now to ask the tuner if the charger is still running the 9 lbs it was months ago. if i want to up the boost what should I do?..... pulley? is what i was thinking, however I do not remember the size pulley on there now... the small stuff is killing me right now cause i am called to be away to often for work and my wife had to pick my car up this last time from the dyno shop and did not know to ask any questions. 


no nitrous running..


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

ok.. what kind of heads did you buy? why did they need to be decked? and did you have it tuned at the same shop? and about the pulley. first yes that is how you up the psi.. but unless you changed it before the psi shouldnt have changed. also im kind of confused you have had the car dynoed before right what were the numbers then? and does the car feel slower? sorry all the questions. but the odds are its just the heat that is dropping your numbers.


----------



## SSG-goat83 (Nov 13, 2009)

i had the car done while i was in was in iraq at HPE ( horse power engineering in houston,tx) pistons i bought were srp, heads were patriot. heads and piston work not done at HPE, the shop here in ky did it. 

I blew a head gasket and damaged the heads slightly and i was told to get the head work done by a friend here. only reason i got it done.

i do not have the numbers of the old tune because i was yet again indesposed and a buddy had to get the car and he did not have the brains to hold onto the sheets for me.

I beleive that the heat is the large part of the performance lack, i definatley do not mind the questions, you brought some things up to me that i have not even thought of before nevermind that now i am looking for the receipts for the work done that i can not find as of yet.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

well i think its probably about the same as it was could be less hp could be more.. but unless it feels like it has less horse power and feels sluggish i wouldnt worry about it.. but the numbers do seem low cause i would think a car with 8 psi heads and a cam would be somewhere in the neiborhood of 600hp but i guess if 505 at 92 degrees you may or may not be at around 555 so thats pretty close.. by the way im still jealous i wish i had that stuff done to my car


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Are you sure about the lift numbers on the cam? looks all kinds of wacky.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

:agree ill bet that thing lags like crazy with cam that big and a centrifigul supercharger


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

What i meant was why is there more lift on the intake side of a blower cam.


----------



## EN3DVED (Oct 14, 2010)

The cam will always have a larger lift for the intake rather than the exhaust. Larger valve and longer push allows more air in for combustion. The thing to look at is the duration. Shorter intake duration than exhaust. Intake closes quicker so boost can build and exhaust longer to scavenge out. I would have expected higher HP as well. SSG-Goat 83, I think your heads are killing you. Do you know bench flow rates and chamber CC's. I dont think your current heads are ported enough or large enough for the flow from the charger to get full HP? Heat is a major issue as well like mentioned.


----------



## Looking4GTO (Apr 5, 2013)

The cam might have a little too much overlap. But A4 cars sometimes show low dyno numbers but at the track they run like a raped ape. I myself am looking at '05 or '06 A4 GTO. I had 5 fourth gen. f-bodies and i love them. But i was lucky to drive the '04 GTO M6 when they first came out. I really liked the car. Then i almost bought a '05 GTO A4. To me the car felt much better than the '04. It seemed like it handled tighter, it was very quick. But in the end i didn't want to trade in my '02 WS6 since it had a lot of mods. So try taking the car to the track, put some sticky tires out back and let her rip.
If you run low 11's or even high 10's, which i hope you do, then you'll know what the car is doing. Best wishes.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

pssssssst .... most of the posters in this thread are long gone.


----------



## Looking4GTO (Apr 5, 2013)

Ooops you're right, sorry about that. Didn't realize it was a few years old.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The OP is looking up how to spell "too"


----------



## darkostoj (Apr 3, 2011)

i have a stock ls1/manual with a cam that has a 76mm front mount that did 505 on mustang dyno with 8lbs. 

Dyno numbers are really pointless in a certain range. Its a good to see the powerband of the car, and general ballpark of where the power is...but there are too many variables that make it a real accurate measure of power. MPH at the track will let you know how good the car is running.


----------

